# Making Overwintering Nucs Workshop



## Maine_Beekeeper (Mar 19, 2006)

Cumberland County (Maine) Beekeepers Club sponsoring third annual "Making Summer Nucs" workshop. 

Instructor will be Master Beekeeper Erin MacGregor-Forbes
queens will come from French Hill Apiaries in StAlbans, VT. 

details here: 
http://mainebeekeepers.org/chapters/cumberland-county-beekeepers-schedule-2009-2010.html


----------



## Maine_Beekeeper (Mar 19, 2006)

We still have a couple of spaces available in the Overwintering nucs workshop. Thursday, June 24. 

http://mainebeekeepers.org/chapters/cumberland-county-beekeepers-schedule-2009-2010.html

This is a great hands-on workshop for developing sustainable apiary skills. 

See you next week, 
-E.


----------



## Maine_Beekeeper (Mar 19, 2006)

*Nuc Workshop Postponed to Rain Date*

The Nuc workshop will be held on Friday, June 25 due to anticipated poor weather tomorrow, the 24th. 

http://overlandhoney.com/bee-school/nuc-workshop-postponed-for-rain-new-date-june-25-1-4-pm/


----------

